# e1000 and e1000e not working Ethernet....

## dashang

My objective is to Update new kernel...After compile kernel ....my Ethernet port is not working

why i am confuse because my  two Ethernet port module load in e1000  and others are loaded in e1000e 

```
Linux version 2.6.39.4-1smp (root@localhost.localdomain) (gcc version 4.4.1 20090725 (Red Hat 4.4.1-2) (GCC) ) #3 SMP Sat Nov 5 20:26:40 IST 2011

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f690000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f690000 - 000000007f700000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

DMI 2.2 present.

last_pfn = 0x7f690 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

found SMP MP-table at [c00f34c0] f34c0

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

RAMDISK: 00fd1000 - 01000000

1150MB HIGHMEM available.

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 0 - 377fe000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007f690

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f690

Using APIC driver default

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

MPTABLE: OEM ID: OEM00000

MPTABLE: Product ID: PROD00000000

MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

Processor #1

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Processors: 2

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Allocating PCI resources starting at 7f700000 (gap: 7f700000:60900000)

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @f6400000 s24832 r0 d24320 u2097152

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517681

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux4 ro root=806 BOOT_FILE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39.4-1smp console=ttyS0 console=tty0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007f690)

Memory: 2065900k/2087488k available (2175k kernel code, 21136k reserved, 971k data, 292k init, 1178184k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff18000 - 0xfffff000   ( 924 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc1313000 - 0xc135c000   ( 292 kB)

      .data : 0xc121fcca - 0xc1312b00   ( 971 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc121fcca   (2175 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:512

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

console [ttyS0] enabled

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1795.101 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3590.20 BogoMIPS (lpj=7180404)

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

Performance Events: PEBS fmt0-, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

... version:                2

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      2

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             0000000700000003

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

Initializing CPU#1

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (7181.49 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf9420, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 4700 (mask 000f)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0280 (mask 003f)

pci 0000:01:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:02:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:04:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Switching to clocksource hpet

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:05:07.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfd500000-0xfd50ffff pref]

pci 0000:05:0a.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xfd510000-0xfd51ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd600000-0xfd6fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd500000-0xfd5fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT B -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT C -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT D -> IRQ 19

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 188k freed

platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

msgmni has been set to 1734

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 16

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE port disabled

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfa00-0xfa07

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT B -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf900 ctl 0xf800 bmdma 0xf500 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf700 ctl 0xf600 bmdma 0xf508 irq 19

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000 0000:05:07.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 23

ata2.01: ATA-8: ST3250312AS, JC45, max UDMA/133

ata2.01: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1795.499 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250312AS      JC45 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

e1000 0000:05:07.0: eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:02:b6:41:fc:55

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

e1000 0000:05:07.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

e1000 0000:05:0a.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 20

e1000 0000:05:0a.0: eth1: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:02:b6:41:fc:56

e1000 0000:05:0a.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.3.10-k2

e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2011 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:01:00.0: Disabling ASPM  L1

e1000e 0000:01:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 16

e1000e 0000:01:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s 

e1000e 0000:01:00.0: eth2: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:02:b6:41:fc:51

e1000e 0000:01:00.0: eth2: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:01:00.0: eth2: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM  L1

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 17

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s 

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth3: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:02:b6:41:fc:52

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth3: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: eth3: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM  L1

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 18

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s 

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth4: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:02:b6:41:fc:53

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth4: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: eth4: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

e1000e 0000:04:00.0: Disabling ASPM  L1

e1000e 0000:04:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 19

e1000e 0000:04:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s 

e1000e 0000:04:00.0: eth5: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:02:b6:41:fc:54

e1000e 0000:04:00.0: eth5: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:04:00.0: eth5: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

usbmon: debugfs is not available

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP bic registered

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 292k freed

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

```

when i am trying to insert a module its give fatal error..

```
[root@manage /root]# modprobe e1000

FATAL: Error inserting e1000 (/lib/modules/2.6.39.4-1smp/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko): Invalid argument

[root@manage /root]# modprobe e1000e

FATAL: Error inserting e1000e (/lib/modules/2.6.39.4-1smp/kernel/drivers/net/e1000e/e1000e.ko): Invalid argument

[root@manage /root]# 
```

 Please Suggest me how to Solve this problem.....

----------

## DONAHUE

do

```
 uname -r
```

 and 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 show the same kernel active?

what does

```
 ls /etc/init.d/net*
```

show?

what does

```
 ifconfig -a
```

 show?

what does

```
lspci -k
```

 show?

if you don't have it boot your previous working kernel (or cd and enter chroot) and 

```
emerge pciutils
```

then reboot the new kernel and run  

```
lspci -k
```

.

of interest: how many ethernet devices are shown and do Kernel modules: and Kernel drivers in use: show anything assigned to each of them?

----------

## dashang

Thankyou sir for replaying......

in my previous kernel i have select e1000 as a Module....

but in this kernel i have compile as aa default ...

in config file......

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

If i boot with previous kernel than all NIC work successfully ...

SURPRISING is  ::

        When i boot with New kernel then eth0 and eth1 is load in e1000 and others are load in e1000e. so my eth0 and eth1 are working and others are not.....

uname -r output 

```
[root@manage /root]# uname -r

2.6.39.4-1smp

[root@manage /root]# 
```

 ls /etc/rc.d/init.d/net* output....... 

```

[root@manage /root]#  ls /etc/rc.d/init.d/net*

/etc/rc.d/init.d/netfs  /etc/rc.d/init.d/network

[root@manage /root]# 

```

lspci output.....

```

[root@manage /root]# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 2770 (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 2772 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27d2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27d4 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27d6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 27da (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 109a

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 109a

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 109a

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 109a

05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 1076 (rev 05)

05:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 1076 (rev 05)

```

lsmod output....

```
Module                  Size  Used by

iptable_nat             2760  0 

ip_tables               7547  1 iptable_nat

x_tables                8974  2 iptable_nat,ip_tables

nf_nat_tftp              586  0 

nf_nat_pptp             1658  0 

nf_nat_proto_gre         849  1 nf_nat_pptp

nf_nat_irc               874  0 

nf_nat_ftp              1060  0 

nf_nat                 10057  6 iptable_nat,nf_nat_tftp,nf_nat_pptp,nf_nat_proto_gre,nf_nat_irc,nf_nat_ftp

nf_conntrack_tftp       2305  1 nf_nat_tftp

nf_conntrack_pptp       2917  1 nf_nat_pptp

nf_conntrack_proto_gre     2637  1 nf_conntrack_pptp

nf_conntrack_irc        2347  1 nf_nat_irc

nf_conntrack_ftp        3948  1 nf_nat_ftp

af_packet              14462  2 

pppoe                   7267  0 

pppox                   1150  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            16372  2 pppoe,pppox

slhc                    3343  1 ppp_generic

nf_conntrack_ipv4       7501  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_conntrack           39932  12 iptable_nat,nf_nat_tftp,nf_nat_pptp,nf_nat_irc,nf_nat_ftp,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_tftp,nf_conntrack_pptp,nf_conntrack_proto_gre,nf_conntrack_irc,nf_conntrack_ftp,nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_defrag_ipv4           779  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

8021q                  12358  0 
```

Please tell me the solution.....

----------

## DONAHUE

perhaps some updating will help:

after booting previous kernel that provides internet connection:

```
update-pciids

emerge pciutils wgetpaste

lspci -k | wgetpaste

ifconfig -a | wgetpaste

ifconfig | wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste
```

reboot the new kernel, if eth0/eth1 give internet connection:

```
lspci -k | wgetpaste

ifconfig -a | wgetpaste

ifconfig | wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste
```

 and post the url's returned. If no internet connection exists with the new kernel, compare results between kernels.

----------

## dashang

i got the problem......actually after compile new kernel my Ethernet Mapping is change....

means Ethernet sequence is change....

Before Kernel Compile ..

A -> eth3 , B -> eth2 , C -> eth1 , D -> eth0 ,E -> eth5 , F -> eth4

After Kernel Compile its all change....

in D -> eth2 and all ......

i don't know how this thing is possible.......

----------

## DONAHUE

look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules

----------

